# 2008 Cadillac Escalade EXT by JML Audio of St. Louis



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for taking a look, any feedback is greatly appreciated

System Diagram

Source Unit Master: Clarion Pro Audio

CD Changer: Clarion Pro Audio

Source Unit Slave: Kenwood Car Portal V1000

Bluetooth Kit: Kenwood Car Portal

Ipod Sync: Kenwood Car Portal

Navigation: Kenwood Car Portal

Satellite Radio: Kenwood Car Portal

Back up View Camera: Factory integrated into Car Portal Monitor

Digital Signal Processing: Zapco DSP-6

Speakers: Dynaudio Esotar 2

Speaker Amplifiers: Zapco Competition x2

Subwoofers: Hertz Mille 

Subwoofer Amplifier: Zapco Competition

Sound Damping: JML SD1

High Performance Audio Batteries: Stinger x2

Wiring: Stinger

DVD: Myron and Davis

Flip down Video: Factory Panasonic


The Vehicle Itself









System Diagram









Custom Dash Fabrication


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Custom Enclosure and Amplifier Rack






















































Custom Plexiglas Fabrication


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

CD Changer with Fiber Optic Link


















Tweeter Mounting









Circuit Breaker Mounting









Vehicle only had about 500 miles on it when it was dropped off for enhancements









Dedicated Subwoofer Controller









DVD player next to DSP Controller and remote DVD IR repeater


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

Acoustic Preperation













































Midbass Mounting


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

System Wiring


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Good job on the screen/9255 integration, and of course nice integration of ESOTAR2!!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice equipment!

Tweeters pointing straight up at the windshield *facepalms*


----------



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

looking good


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

AWESOME work  how long did this one take you Justin?


----------



## phreakness (Apr 11, 2008)

Where or how did you do the system diagram? I really want to do one for my car


----------



## Get_Zwole (Nov 15, 2008)

wow props bro that is some fantastic work.


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Great fabrication work and nice audio selection


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

work looks great, that is not the first time I have seen tweeters facing straight towards the windshield I dont think. Doesn't Matt R's truck do it? I know he's got something up there because I asked him about it, he decided he would try to utilize the reflections we all are faced with, instead of constantly fighting with them. I could be way off, but I know he's got something up there.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Always happy to see your work, keep them comming
Your shop is one of the great ones


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

phreakness said:


> Where or how did you do the system diagram? I really want to do one for my car


The system diagram I just made using microsoft paint, google images, and some time. Your in St. Louis? You should come visit us at our place.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> AWESOME work  how long did this one take you Justin?


Bing, 

I don't know the exact time however I know it was over 200 hours. And it's Josh by the way but i'm sure that was just a slip up.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

install is fueg


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 on the dash piece. Beautiful work.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Top quality work. The integration of all of the components is beautiful.
Also love the gear that was selected. Very nicely done.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jmlaudio said:


> Bing,
> 
> I don't know the exact time however I know it was over 200 hours. And it's Josh by the way but i'm sure that was just a slip up.


lol sorry, i know its Josh...for some odd reason i was thinking of another installer frined down in TX when i wrote tht msg, having just IMed him, and his name was justin lol...

i left u a email a while back btw about the hotel at CES, ot sure if you ever got it, if you are still looking, let me know.

b


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW - it really doesn't get much better than that. Awesome job on the custom dash kit.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, that's some high end equipment there. Merry Christmas to you! LOL

Nice install by the way.


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

great job. any worries about having the electronics mounted to the sub box though??


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Great equipment selection...

Nice install as well


----------



## SONUS Car Audio (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello Josh. I thought I would see for myself all the great things you have said about this forum. Great job on the installation.


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

SONUS Car Audio said:


> Hello Josh. I thought I would see for myself all the great things you have said about this forum. Great job on the installation.


Thanks Micah coming from you it means a great deal.


----------

